# leaving lights on 24/7?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

will it hurt anything in my nano tank if i leave my lights on 24/7? they're the led lights that come with a fluval spec and the only living things in there other than fish and micro organisms is star polyp and a hermit crab


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I personally would not leave them on 24/7, probably isn't the healthiest for the fish and other creatures.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I concur with the last post. It's not natural for fish to endure 24 hour light.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Your asking for algae


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Led lights don't put out any uv so algae shouldn't be a problem, the fish can sleep even when lights are on, they don't have eyelids like us. I've seen my friends trigger sleep with the lights on. They just lie there almost like their hypnotized.

Because this is an led set up I don't see why not...if that's what you want to do. I personally would put on a timer on the light but that's me and I do timers because I do that on all my tanks!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

tang daddy said:


> Led lights don't put out any uv so algae shouldn't be a problem, the fish can sleep even when lights are on, they don't have eyelids like us. I've seen my friends trigger sleep with the lights on. They just lie there almost like their hypnotized.
> 
> Because this is an led set up I don't see why not...if that's what you want to do. I personally would put on a timer on the light but that's me and I do timers because I do that on all my messages!


I was thinking of using it as a night light in my bedroom


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah no biggie!


----------

